# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Blonde girl

## BlueMongoose

This girl keeps reappearing in my dream.  She is probably 5'6" and not stunning, but I find her beautiful.  The last dream she appeared in she was wearing a black sweater and working in a store for a former boss of mine.  I went to the store to ask about a job, and I talked to my boss on the phone.  He kept cutting out, and I kept losing the call.  However, the main thing that stands out is my attraction to this girl.  She has dirty blond hair and we ended up becoming intimate before the end of the dream.  The weird part is, when I woke up I felt like I had just lost someone I loved.  It has been hours since I woke up and I cannot get this girl or dream off of my mind.  I know I have seen her in my dreams before, but I cannot recall ever meeting her.  If anyone has any interpretation or comments, please post.

Thank you.

----------


## LucidInvader

I had a Dream like that when I was in the 5th Grade and I can still recall it. Not sure what it meant the only thing I remember about mine was that this girl had like a massive blue aura around her she was very attractive sexually, and spiritually. The whole Dream I felt like I needed her my entire dream was constructed around the thought of her. This was before I got into dreaming.

----------

